# Điều gì xảy ra khi cơ thể thiếu hụt vitamin nhóm B?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (26/9/18)

Bổ sung vitamin B từ chế độ dinh dưỡng hằng ngày có thể giúp chống lại nguy cơ mất trí nhớ ở người có tuổi.

*Không thể tùy tiện khi bổ sung vitamin nhóm B *
Vitamin B là một nhóm các vitamin tan trong nước, có tác dụng thúc đẩy sự chuyển hóa năng lượng, tốt cho mắt, da và sức khỏe cơ bắp. Bổ sung vitamin B từ chế độ dinh dưỡng hằng ngày còn có thể giúp chống lại nguy cơ mất trí nhớ ở người có tuổi. Tuy nhiên, bổ sung thừa vitamin B cũng không có lợi cho sức khỏe.

_

_
_Nên thận trọng khi vổ sung vitamin nhóm B (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Vitamin B1*
Vitamin B1 hay thiamine có vai trò trong quá trình chuyển hoá carbohydrate, mỡ, acid amine, đường, rượu. Vitamin B1 được đánh giá là an toàn và độc tính của loại vitamin này rất yếu, tuy nhiên có cần thiết phải bổ sung loại vitamin này hay không cần có sự chỉ định của bác sĩ.

Nếu thiếu loại vitamin này sẽ giảm khả năng chuyển hóa đường (glucose) và hậu quả là giảm năng lượng. Sự thiếu hụt vitamin B1 còn gây ra sự rối loạn trong việc dẫn truyền thần kinh, gây phù nề các tổ chức và giảm khả năng sử dụng ôxy (O2) của tế bào. Cơ tim, thần kinh, gan, thận, cơ bắp... là những tổ chức có nhu cầu cao về vitamin B1. Vì vậy, nếu thiếu hụt cấp tính, triệu chứng suy cơ tim cấp xuất hiện đầu tiên, còn các triệu chứng khác xuất hiện từ từ hoặc chỉ xuất hiện rõ khi thiếu vitamin B1 mạn tính.

Thiếu vitamin B1 cũng thường gặp hơn ở các nước dùng gạo xay xát kỹ làm lương thực chính. Ở những người ăn uống kém, người nghiện rượu, người mắc một số bệnh mạn tính. Người lao động nặng do tiêu hao năng lượng, người cao tuổi do ăn uống kém cũng dễ bị thiếu vitamin B1.


Người bị thiếu vitamin B1 giai đoạn đầu thấy chán ăn, bực bội, thờ ơ và người mệt mỏi. Nếu thiếu vitamin B1 nặng, kéo dài gây ra bệnh tê phù (BeriBeri). Hội chứng Wernicke-Korsakoff là một hội chứng thần kinh - tinh thần cũng hay gặp ở bệnh nhân nghiện rượu gây thiếu vitamin B1 nặng, kéo dài.

Thừa hoặc thiếu vitamin B1 đều không tốt cho sức khoẻ. Mặc dù từ trước tới nay, tại Việt Nam chưa phát hiện trường hợp nào thừa vitamin B1, chủ yếu là thiếu vitamin B1, tuy nhiên không có nghĩa là ai cũng có thể uống và uống bao nhiêu cũng được.

*Vitamin B3*
Vitamin B3 hay còn gọi là vitamin PP (niacin) là một vitamin tham gia trong quá trình chuyển hoá tế bào và carbohydrate, nó cũng tham gia trong phản ứng giảm ôxy hoá. Thiếu niacin sẽ gây ra bệnh Pellagra bao gồm viêm da, nhất là những phần tiếp xúc với không khí và ánh sáng bị đỏ sẫm, đối xứng khiến cho da bị thâm, phù, bóc vảy, khô ráp và viêm lưỡi. Rối loạn chức năng hệ thần kinh trung ương với triệu chứng mê sảng, ảo giác, lú lẫn, trầm cảm. Rối loạn tiêu hóa hay gặp ở trẻ nhỏ, biểu hiện thường là các viêm niêm mạc miệng, niêm mạc đường tiêu hóa cùng với viêm dạ dày kèm theo tiêu chảy hoặc chảy máu trực tràng.

Ngoài những người mắc bệnh di truyền và dùng thuốc kéo dài gây thiếu vitamin B3 thì phụ nữ có thai, cho con bú, trẻ suy dinh dưỡng hoặc kém hấp thu dinh dưỡng, những người nghiện rượu dễ bị thiếu vitamin B3. Vì vậy, trong khẩu phần ăn hằng ngày phải đảm bảo cung cấp lượng vitamin B3 cần thiếu cho cơ thể. Các loại thức ăn có nguồn gốc động vật (thịt, cá, tôm, cua, ếch...); thức ăn có nguồn gốc thực vật (đậu tương, đậu xanh, đậu cô ve, lạc, vừng); các loại rau (rau ngót, giá đỗ, cải xanh, rau dền đỏ, rau bí...) là những thực phẩm giàu vitamin B3.

*Vitamin B6*
Vitamin B6, còn được gọi là pyridoxamine, đóng một vai trò thiết yếu trong cuộc sống con người.

Công dụng của vitamin B6 rất đáng kinh ngạc, đặc biết là những tác động liên quan đến da, tim mạch, trầm cảm, mệt mỏi, những tìnhtrạng liên quan đến thần kinh,...

Các triệu chứng thiếu hụt vitamin B6 được nhận thấy dưới dạng mệt mỏi, mất ăn, xuất hiện da khô, rụng tóc, xuất hiện các vết nứt quanh môi, mất ngủ, sưng miệng và lưỡi. Ngoài tất cả những điều này, người ta cũng có thể giảm sự phối hợp khi đi bộ, thiếu máu, khó chịu, rối loạn tinh thần, và yếu trong các bộ phận khác nhau của cơ thể.

Sự sẵn có của vitamin B6 cao nhất trong các loại thực phẩm như ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, ngũ cốc, đậu xanh, quả óc chó và mầm lúa mì. Ngoài ra, chúng ta có thể tìm thấy vitamin B6 trong các loại thực phẩm từ động vật như cá, trứng, thịt, gan, và các loại thịt khác. Các nguồn tốt khác có chứa nhiều pyridoxamine là chuối, cải bắp, cải bắp, đậu nành, cà rốt, và rau bina.

*Vitamin B12*
Mặc dù nhóm vitamin ít hay nhiều đều tham gia vào quá trình sinh tổng hợp, chuyển hoá các chất quan trọng trong sự hình thành tế bào. Nhưng chỉ có nhóm vitamin B12 là tham gia vào việc sửa chữa, tái tạo thần kinh ngoại biên. Một ảnh hưởng quan trọng của thiếu B12 trên hệ thần kinh là làm mất myelin của các sợi thần kinh lớn của tuỷ sống.

Thiếu vitamin B12 dẫn đến thiếu cobalamine và là nguyên nhân gây ra các bệnh lý thần kinh ngoại biên. Thiếu hụt vitamin B12 cũng liên quan đến bệnh lý thần kinh tiểu đường. Ở những bệnh nhân tiểu đường sự thiếu hụt vitamin này có thể là do chính căn bệnh tiểu đường hay do việc sử dụng các thuốc điều trị đường huyết như metformine. Ở những bệnh nhân suy thận, bệnh lý thần kinh ngoại biên cũng là do sự thiếu hụt vitamin B12.

Vitamin B12 có nhiều trong thức ăn động vật như trứng, thịt cừu, thịt gà. Ngoài ra, các loại thực phẩm như sữa, sữa chua, nấm cũng chứa hàm lượng cao vitamin này. Khi bổ sung bằng thực phẩm mà cơ thể vẫn thiếu vitamin B12 thì cần phải bổ sung bằng thuốc. Việc uống thuốc cần phải được bác sĩ chỉ định.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

